# Mites from Kaytee Clean and Cozy



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, that's it! No more paper bedding for me!! 

I've been using Clean and Cozy by Kaytee for a few years now and this is the second time my ratties have gotten mites. I freeze the stuffing out of it in a stand-alone freezer (I just leave the package in there until I'm ready to use it, so at least a week or two) but they still get mites.

I noticed when I take the package right out of the freezer and reach into it, it's just not that cold. I think because it's really compressed, the cold doesn't penetrate all the way through. So I can see how mites can live through the process.

I'm going to try a coconut husk based bedding now. I'm not sure if I need to freeze it or not, but I probably will. I'm hoping since the coconut bedding isn't a paper or wood product, it will be mite-free.

Just ranting a little...

[Edit] Oops, thought I was in the Homes forum. Tried to delete this and post it in the right place, but I don't see a delete option. Administrator, can you move this? Thanks.


----------

